

AT&T Helped N.S.A. Spy on an Array of Internet Traffic - gershwin
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/16/us/politics/att-helped-nsa-spy-on-an-array-of-internet-traffic.html?action=Click&contentCollection=BreakingNews&contentID=42716377&pgtype=article

======
greenyoda
Ongoing discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10066014](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10066014)

